# [Umfrage]Nutzt ihr Legacy-Schnittstellen?



## ruyven_macaran (9. Juli 2009)

Hier angeregt - aber man braucht ja kein PCGH-Team, um mal zu fragen, welche eigentlich überholten Anschlüsse ihr noch nutzt.

Gemeint ist hierbei die aktuellste Variante eines Objektes. 
Ein zweit-Gaming-PC aus alter Technik zählt also nicht. Wird der aber z.B. auch genutzt, um den Drucker via LPT zu nutzen, dann zählt der neueste Drucker im Haus.


----------



## Lexx (9. Juli 2009)

Sorry, aber PCI ist nicht zwingend "veraltet".
Und MIDI auch nicht.. 
OK, diese Gameport-Peitschen waren immer nur Lulu, aber das war ja damals nur wegen fehlender niedriglatenziger Schnittstellen so.. 
(der Semi/Profi hatte eine Roland-MIDI-ISA oder PCI-Karte oder eine MotU über RSR232)


----------



## D!str(+)yer (9. Juli 2009)

Ich nutze eigentlich gar nix mehr von dem alte Anschlüssen...

Tastatur /Maus/ Drucker ist alles USB.

IDE Platten hab ich auch keine mehr. 
Floppys sind im Zeiten der USB Sticks auch schon ewig nicht mehr in meinen Rechnern...
VGA nutze ich auch nimmer, da der TFT und die GraKa DVI Anschluss haben. 

Also nur das neuste vom neuen, wenn man so will xD

Meiner Meinung nach könnte der ganze alte Kram weg, nur ein PS/2 Anschluss für Tastatur ist nicht verkehrt. Den kann man immer mal gebrauchen^^


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. Juli 2009)

Lexx schrieb:


> Sorry, aber PCI ist nicht zwingend "veraltet".
> Und MIDI auch nicht..
> OK, diese Gameport-Peitschen waren immer nur Lulu, aber das war ja damals nur wegen fehlender niedriglatenziger Schnittstellen so..
> (der Semi/Profi hatte eine Roland-MIDI-ISA oder PCI-Karte oder eine MotU über RSR232)



Hmm - okay. Die Latenz-Ansprüche der Musikbranche wurden bei den Nachfolgern nicht ausreichend berücksichtigt. Formell wurden diese Schnittstellen am PC aber durch USB und PCI-E abgelöst.


----------



## ghostadmin (9. Juli 2009)

Ich nutze nur mehr PCI für meine TV Karte


----------



## Lexx (9. Juli 2009)

detto.. und welche .. ?


----------



## ghostadmin (9. Juli 2009)

Wer ich?
Ich hab ne Terratec Cinergy HT PCI


----------



## guna7 (9. Juli 2009)

Meine Xfi-Xtreme Gamer nutzt einen PCI-Steckplatz.

Und ja, ich habe mir auch ein Floppy Laufwerk eingebaut. Aber noch nie benutzt.  Beim nächsten PC lasse ich das dann wahrscheinlich weg - obwohl, solange die Boards noch Anschlüsse dafür haben.


----------



## Fransen (9. Juli 2009)

Ich nutze keine mehr von den alten Schnittstellen.


----------



## BopItXtremeII (11. Juli 2009)

Ich nutze eigentlich noch recht vieles "altes"

IDE noch für eine Festplatte und nen DVD Brenner (hab bis jetzt nur eine SATA Platte, komm noch ganz gut zurecht )
PCI für die TV Karte und
PS/2 wenn ich mal meine Funk Maus nutze, beim Filme gucken ^^


----------



## KILLTHIS (11. Juli 2009)

Gegenwärtig nutze ich noch 2 CRT-Bildschirme, die mit VGA befeuert werden, dazu eine X-Fi XtremeAudio (Müsste das sein), welche per PCI angeschlossen ist. Und zu guter letzt noch einen IDE-DVD-Leser und ein Floppy-Laufwerk. *G*

(Wird aber alles nach einigen Upgrades rausfliegen, die Bildschrime zuletzt)


----------



## Seven (13. Juli 2009)

Ich habe eine IDE Festplatte, einen IDE DVD-Brenner und ne AGP Grafikkarte. 

Mit dem neuen Rechner der blad kommt ist das dann aber auch Geschichte.


----------



## Shady (13. Juli 2009)

[x]PS/2 (Maus)
[x]PS/2 (Tastatur)
Mag mich nich von meinen "alten" Eingabegeräten trennen. Wobei es dringend nötig wäre. Hätte auch schon eine Desktop Kombi in Aussicht... Aber mal noch 'ne Weile abwarten...

[x]PATA/(E)IDE
1x Festplatten 
2x optische Laufwerke
Zum Glück hat das Board noch einen 2. IDE Controller... 6SATA sind mir eindeutig zu wenig. Da können die optischen LW und eine alte HDD ruhig am IDE hängen.

[x]Floppy
Floppy ist doch Pflicht 8)


[x]VGA (D-SUB oder BNC)
Mehr oder weniger... Mein alter TFT (2. Bildschirm) ist noch D-SUB, wird aber mit Adapter betrieben


----------



## riedochs (13. Juli 2009)

RS232 (alias COM-Port, serielle Schnittstelle)
Wird ab und an gebraucht um den Receiver zu programmieren

paralleles SCSI
Habe noch 11 Jahre altes Plextor 40x CD-ROM, bisher habe ich noch nichts besseres fuers grabben von CD's gefunden.

PATA/(E)IDE
Noch vereinzelt fuer DVD-Laufwerke.

Floppy
Bisher in jedem PC eins verbaut. 

PCI
Versuche mal ohne Netzwerkanbindung Treiber fuer ein frisch installiertes System zu installieren. Die alten PCI karten werden eigentlich immer erkannt.

VGA (D-SUB oder BNC)
Muss ich wegen meinem KVM noch verwenden.


----------

